# Observations whilst at Malvern



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sat here in a warm bur breezy Sunday afternoon with a cup of coffee by my right hand and laptop under nose I listen to the passing taffic. What I wondered is why these owners of American RV,s are happy to drive motorhomes that make the same noise as the refuse trucks?. Is this indicative of something?

C.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Clive.
Ye of little understanding of RVs...............  

There is nothing sweeter than a nicely tuned V8. But with the modern trand to hyped up diesels we have to listen to strained 5.9 Cummins and even worse 6.5 Chevy diesels. 

The only one worth having and listening to is a 8.9 Cummins. Sweetness itself.
I have to bear this 2,8 Fiat cement mixer.

Ray.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> Is this indicative of something?
> 
> C.


POWER 

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

olley said:


> POWER


= FUEL 

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Clive was bored!! :wink: :roll:


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Sat here in a warm bur breezy Sunday afternoon with a cup of coffee by my right hand and laptop under nose I listen to the passing taffic. What I wondered is why these owners of American RV,s are happy to drive motorhomes that make the same noise as the refuse trucks?. Is this indicative of something?
> 
> C.


And then there is the question. Where on earth do they park them? We saw a few that were as big as a large coach.

Keith


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

maxautotrail said:


> And then there is the question. Where on earth do they park them? We saw a few that were as big as a large coach.
> Keith


Never had a problem parking our RVs as they take up similar space as car and caravan and they manage to get everywhere. In fact RVs seem to be easier to park up than car and caravan.

Have been moved on in the middle of the night near St. Tropez.

Ray.


----------

